# The "Wasp"



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I was quick off the mark when Fish put a post up on Jacksshed introducing a new line of slingshots called the "wasp" and the "gnat"

After a few PM's, a trip to the post box and a 3 day wait.. It arrived







First class service i say









Heres the pics...

























Now i have to say in all honesty i think this is *a thing of beauty. *Made from cocobolo dymondwood and polished to perfection, it certainly is pleasing to the eye!! So with all this said i was almost afraid to shoot it, but i plucked up the courage and gave it a blast*.... WOW its accurate *and a pleasure to hold. Being made from dymondwood it is hefty for its size and certainly punches above its weight when it comes to size, i was firing .38 steel right up to .50 lead with ease!!

Here are a few pics beside my Ergo2 and in hand for size comparison...

































This little catty gets a







from me!!

I would absolutely recommend one, but only if your capable of shooting a small slingshot with a narrow fork gap!! That said it is an over the top (ott) shooter so fork hits and the like can be avoided!!

Heres a short video





John-boy


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice score John Boy! Fish is a wonderful craftsman. I have see diamondwood in a bow, and it is great stuff. I like the extra weight in a slingshot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Slingshot looks great. But did you really have to sacrifice that beer.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Slingshot looks great. But did you really have to sacrifice that beer.


It was the closest thing to hand







I suppose i could of drank it first


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

What a waste of a good beer ! Great looking slingshot though and a good shot !


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

this is a lovely litlle hunting catty john-boy your always so lucky im gonna have to join jacks shed over this lol


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Slingshot looks great. But did you really have to sacrifice that beer.


Indeed, and to think all that hullabaloo about the machete-launcher! This is an outrage to the slingshot community!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Slingshot looks great. But did you really have to sacrifice that beer.


Indeed, and to think all that hullabaloo about the machete-launcher! This is an outrage to the slingshot community!








[/quote]

I agree this guy should be ostracized and reported to the beer drinkers association,what a outrageous thing to do


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well . . . I can forgive him this time. But if they ever start putting whiskey in cans . . . he better keep his catty in his pocket around them.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone tried the "Hunter Gnat" ?


----------

